# The Two New Additions!



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have two new additions!

First is ABGA Fullblood, Black Tiger Dapple Doe, PMB 2CM Diva Dots. She is possibly bred to a very nice ABGA Fullblood Black Buck. Not the best picture of her but all I have until she gets home from Texas.

Second is WTHRZ Moon Storm
ABGA 88% Tiger Dapple Doeling 
Born 5-19-18

Excited for both these girls!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I don’t pretend to know anything about conformation but they are both stunning. Moon storms patterning is lovely. She reminds me of an okapi but spits not stripes. 
Congratulations


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are just gorgeous! How many breeding does do/will you have now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> We have two new additions!
> 
> First is ABGA Fullblood, Black Tiger Dapple Doe, PMB 2CM Diva Dots. She is possibly bred to a very nice ABGA Fullblood Black Buck. Not the best picture of her but all I have until she gets home from Texas.
> 
> ...


Nice does! I know you're super excited!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

W A N T !!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow. Nice patterning on them


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


Goat_Scout said:


> They are just gorgeous! How many breeding does do/will you have now?


I have 12 breeding does now and will hopefully be retaining a couple doe kids from this kidding season by my buck, Checkers. 
I'm planning on breeding Moon Storm and Lucy, a doeling I kept from last year, to Checkers next year for sure.
Here's an updated picture of Checkers and one of Lucy at about 7 months old


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Those Boer goats hold muscle like nobodies business..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So jealous. The only boers I can find around here look like dairy goats. lol Those are so stunning!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww Lucy, she's grown a lot since I last saw her! Beautiful doe.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're beauties! And Checkers is quite the handsome fellow!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!
@Goat_Scout I just love the way Lucy is growing. She really is a beautiful girl. Hoping she will produce as well as her dam has!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

beautiful herd!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow I’ve never seen goats with such color like that. They are beautiful they look like goat super models!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------

